# Full Boat Baits Giveaway



## Jim

Over the summer I ordered a couple of bulk packs of my favorite color Stick boat from Full Boat Baits. I wanted to compare red shad vs red & Black swirl. I love these baits. We caught a ton of fish with them. 






I Was sent a few extras that I *DID NOT* pay for, but I want to share the wealth. I have 4 packages to giveaway, so there will be 4 winners. Two winners will get a full Boats bait Decal, all the winners will get a TinBoats decal. 8) 


*RULES*
Just reply below with "In"
The winners will be picked by Random.org like we normally do. Contest ends Christmas Day.

If you are on Facebook, check out Full boats facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/FullBoatBaits/
If you are interested in talking to them or placing an order, send him an email, his contact info can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/pg/FullBoatBaits/about/?ref=page_internal

Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## latex

In

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

In


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## FormerParatrooper

In


----------



## LDUBS

In


----------



## Scott F

In


----------



## Stumpalump

A decal could only help my old tin. In!


----------



## Fire1386

In....


----------



## TheLastCall

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siriusfan76

Thanks Jim! Glad you liked the Sticks. Just let me know when you’re ready for more.


----------



## BigTerp

*IN*


----------



## beetlespin

In


----------



## lundwc16

IN


----------



## -CN-

IN


----------



## SevenPin

In

Sevenpin (aka Rick Ehlers)


----------



## cdaly1971

In.


Please and thank you.
Merry Christmas


----------



## AllOutdoors

In
Thanks

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat

Sammy Claus is in!


IN!


----------



## earl60446

IN Merry Xmas to all


----------



## Jim

The winners of the Full Boats Baits Giveaway are:

Scott F
Fire1386
TheLastCall
AllOutDoors

Message me your mailing info and I will get them out to you.

Jim


----------



## AllOutdoors

Whoop, whoop!

Thanks Jim!

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386

Awesome! Thanks....


----------



## big_ol_meat

IN


----------



## lovedr79

big_ol_meat said:


> IN



hey man. just a tad late on the entry. keep an eye on this section of the forum though. giveaways pop up from time to time.


----------



## Jon-ny Cash

in


----------



## SevenPin

In. Thanks Jim!


----------

